# [H]SM [W] Metal Daemons, Eldar, Nids, IG, SM



## Hewbear (Jun 29, 2012)

Heya all im looking to trade my Space Marine army, its large enough to be run as is for new players and its large enough to add to an existing collection, first off what i have:

And i have apox 2k points:

All marines are either unpainted, primed black or primed ultramarines blue

1 Metal Librian Force Axe/Bolt Pistol (i think)
1 Metal Chaplin missing right hand
22 Tactical Marines
1 Missile Launcher
2 Flamers
17 Boltguns
2 Bolt Pistol/Chainsword
6 Devastators
2 Plastic missile lunchers
1 Metal Lascannon
1 Metal Plasmacannon
2 Metal Heavy Bolter
5 assault marines
5 Bolt Pistol/Chain Sword
17 scout marines, 
2 metal snipers
4 metal bolt pistols
1 Metal Sgt Bolt Pistol/Chain Sword
1 Metal Missile Launcher
1 Sgt Plasma Pistol/powerfist
4 Snipers
2 shotgunners both missing left arms
1 heavy bolter 
1 missile launcher
10 Terminators
2 Storm Bolter/Power Sword
8 Storm Bolter/Power Fist
1 magnitised landspeeder missing its base
2 Dreadnoughts, both Multi Melta/CCW one missing base

All the marines retail for aprox £250/$400 give or take for the OOP models and missing bases.
Im willing to split up but would prefer to trade/sell it all in bulk
I will sell all the space marines for £100/$150 not including postage.

5th ed Imperial Guard codex

And then what i want:

Nurgle/Khorne Daemons of Chaos Square or round based im happy

A Metal Bloodletter 2nd edition champion's left arm heres a pic http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q72 ... 89f0a2.jpg or anyone know where i can get this from?

5th and 6th ed daemon codex's

Any metal Nurgle/Khorne daemons. i will trade greatly in your favor for these as in all marines for £125 worth of Khorne/Nurgle Daemons mainly Bloodletters, Plaguebearers, nurglings both types of Daemon princes and Great Unclean one/Bloodthirster.

Tyranids
Any and all nids, i need lots of bugs :3
Looooots of Ripper Swarms like 100+ bases
Codex

Eldar(Preferably Metal)
Eldrad
Farseers
Warlocks
Rangers
Banshees
Wraithguards
Codex

Space Marines

Space marine terminators with Thunder hammers/Storm Shields or Lightning Claws or Cyclone Missile Launchers. Or the bits to make these weapon combos, or shoulder pads.

Land Raider Crusaders

Imperial Guard

Most Guard but will trade in your favor for
Valkries/Vendettas
Chimeras
Metal Kasrkins
Metal Creed
Metal Kell
Manticores

And a 6th ed rule book

Necromunda:
Rule book
A few different gangs

Im open to most other reasonable army trade offers but when trading for an army i want most if not all my marines to go.

Any Non-daemons, or specificly listed models i will trade RRP for RRP im UK based and i dont mind shipping worldwide 

Happy Trading


----------



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

I have some Nids to trade.

One Tervigon (home made)
One Parasite of Mortrex (also home made)
8 metal Gargoyles
7 Warriors in various states of being built
19 Gaunts 









































Let me know if you're interested.


----------

